# Dam & Daughter



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm pleased with how well my buck has been improving our herd and wanted to know what you guys think.

Here is Ann Robin and her (and our buck's) daughter Zarela. I'm very pleased with her & how improved she is over her dam. Can't wait until she freshens!


















Obviously I'm not very good at getting the goats set-up, so any tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

The dam is nice to start with from what I can tell. The angled photo is hard to judge from. It looks like the daughter is more level out her rump with better rear leg angulation. I'd say she looks like an improvement in those areas body-wise although she isn't as deep but that will probably come with more maturity. Nice animals!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful........ I love them soooo much.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Well done, Amos! Both of your gals look really good! I think you did a good job on setting them up; I can't even get my goats to be still! :roll: 

The daughter definitely shows improvement in the topline and rear leg angulation, like Firelight said, but I don't think her brisket is quite as nice as her dam's.... But it's still good.  That is an impressive udder on the dam, how many lbs. is she averaging a day? I wouldn't dare mention that I'm a little envious of her, would I.... :wink: 

Congrats on the beautiful ladies! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute gals!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Ann Robin is like a barrel, she's low and large.

Goat Song, I only took.. What, 30 photos of each to only get these two good pictures. I couldn't get Ann Robin set up very well either, that photo is the best and it's not even flattering.

Here are some photos of her udder if you were interested.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=22156

I have three other adult lactating does and three dry yearlings that I need to get photos of, I might have more photos in the future to share.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice......... :thumb:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

> Goat Song, I only took.. What, 30 photos of each to only get these two good pictures. I couldn't get Ann Robin set up very well either, that photo is the best and it's not even flattering.


Only 30 pictures!? Nah, you're still doing better than me! :wink: Lately, I've been able to bribe one of my sisters (she's a pretty good photographer) into being the one to hold the camera, so I can be the one to attempt to make them stand still. But it still takes us the majority of our afternoon....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I think they both look great!  However, I have to say that the daughter has a better topline and is more stylish. Mom has a VERY deep barrel, I have to say she is a powerhouse (witch is not a bad thing)


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They are both lovely and, yes, you did a great job selecting a buck!  I don't have any tips on setting up does and getting good photos because I am HORRIBLE at it as well...that, and my husband is not very patient behind the camera...LOL!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I think they are both beautiful girls


----------

